# ST 7524 Repair



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

A friend of mine just brought over his snowblower saying that the augers aren't working right. He hit a newspaper and well you know how well that works. The augers spin freely and none of the shear pins were broken. He was confused as to why they didn't break, could be because they were seized on the shaft maybe. So the only thing left to break was the brass gear. I took it apart just to be sure, yep it's toast. So easyist fix was to order a new gearbox assembly, not much more than getting the parts separately and it's all new with no rust. Just waiting for the parts.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like his augers are rusted solid to the shaft which is why the shear pin didn't go first. Should remove shear pins to confirm and fix since you have it dismantled already. It's probably not rusted really bad and fixable.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That sucks. At least he has a friend like you to fix it for him.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Normex said:


> Looks like his augers are rusted solid to the shaft which is why the shear pin didn't go first. Should remove shear pins to confirm and fix since you have it dismantled already. It's probably not rusted really bad and fixable.


They were lots of fun to remove from the shaft. A little heat and some Kroil oil. 

I have this part on order, the woodruff key wrecked the auger shaft when it broke the gear, so instead of rebuilding the assembly it was not much more to buy this. Should just drop in and go.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you gotten his impeller off yet? I always hear those are the hardest thing to remove, though his machine looks fairly new and clean.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Have you gotten his impeller off yet? I always hear those are the hardest thing to remove, though his machine looks fairly new and clean.


Not yet, wanted to get the go ahead on the parts before doing more work on it. Looks like I will need to punch out two roll pins then work off the impeller. At least I don't have to worry about wrecking the shaft its on, so that helps.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

I placed the shaft horizontal, loosely in a vice with two wooden blocks wedged between the side of the vice and impeller collar. Then a small sledge hammer. It didn't take very long and didn't need much penetrating lube either


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

cancon said:


> I placed the shaft horizontal, loosely in a vice with two wooden blocks wedged between the side of the vice and impeller collar. Then a small sledge hammer. It didn't take very long and didn't need much penetrating lube either


Thanks, will give that a shot tomorrow.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I soaked my impeller in PB Blaster for a few days, and then got it off with a small sledge. Not a lot of fun.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Its easy to forget to grease the augers... at least ariens has grease zerts to it can be easy to do, but you STILL have to do it! 

So how much will it cost your friend to fix?

I have a 7524 so im interested  

I just finished painting and greasing my Honda hs 1132 so this doesn't happen!


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

lclement said:


> Its easy to forget to grease the augers... at least ariens has grease zerts to it can be easy to do, but you STILL have to do it!
> 
> So how much will it cost your friend to fix?
> 
> ...


It came to $132.00 for the complete gear box assembly and 2 new roll pins, just in case. It was a bit more than getting all the parts separately, but now every thing is new. I got them from Repair Clinic. I have gotten lots of parts from them and have been happy with their service. As to what I am going to charge him, we will have to work that out. 

Appliance Parts, Lawn Mower Parts, Heating & Cooling Parts. 365 day returns.

Going to do a carb cleaning on it also, the gas in the tank does not smell that good.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Well I managed to get the impeller off the shat last night. Getting the 2 roll pins out were lots fun. But after all the hammering to get the pins out, the impeller slid off with a gentle tap.  Just got the email that the gear box assembly was delivered, so should have it up and running by this weekend and back to its eager owner.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

So, got all my parts in and put the blower back together. Spent a good 30 min fighting with putting the auger assembly back in, just would not line up right. Then I realized the the augers were on backwards, flipped them around and it just slid right in.

Did a test run with it, it surged a bit but after it warmed up it smoothed out. Running out of snow in the back yard to test blowers that I have fixed, need more snow.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Here is the same blower after warming up for about 5 minutes. Idles and runs nicely. My friend just picked it up and is happy to get it back.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Pandaguy said:


> So, got all my parts in and put the blower back together. Spent a good 30 min fighting with putting the auger assembly back in, just would not line up right. Then I realized the the augers were on backwards, flipped them around and it just slid right in.
> 
> Did a test run with it, it surged a bit but after it warmed up it smoothed out. Running out of snow in the back yard to test blowers that I have fixed, need more snow.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkvC42rPchI&list=UU-I0uAvZ9XL6juv_5NsO9YQ


looks like it working pretty well, good fix. i put my honda augers in backwards once... haha


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there PANDA.


----------

